# Apple responds to Gateway's attack!



## themacko (Aug 30, 2002)

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>


----------



## Gregita (Aug 30, 2002)

Cool....Good work, Macko.

I keep watching Gateway's stock price fall day after day...I find comfort in that.

I think this is probably a desperate measure on their part...

Ah, well....Apple was here when they got started...and it will be here...when they file bankruptcy..and become part of HP, too lol..


----------



## Jason (Aug 30, 2002)

everytime ive seen apples share lately its been dropping too...

IMO i think this could end up being a great battle between the two, generally both companies have good and funny advertising so i say everyone just lighten up and enjoy the show


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Aug 30, 2002)

Nice Image of the Jag, but not of a dead cow...ugh!

Actually, Gateway makes great computers...yeah they did rip off apple with their notebooks and now with their desktop.  But, they are pretty solid everytime I have ordered one (wha!!??).  And the salespeople at the Gateway stores are pretty cool and don't come directly from used car lots like alot of the CompUSA's and Circuit City's.  I like the whole cow spot logo thing.  It is all about the country, man!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Aug 30, 2002)

Gateway is completely void of any innovation, and their latest advertisement has guaranteed that I'll never recommend their products. They've resorted to pathetic mudslinging now. At first it was just annoying when they copied everything Apple did (remember that crappy all-in-one Gateway that tried to imitate the iMac?) But now they look plain idiotic.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 30, 2002)

man that is priceless


----------



## plastic (Aug 30, 2002)

<--- deserves a big smile for innovative "advertising..." LOL...


----------



## mdnky (Aug 30, 2002)

I love it...very well put!


----------



## sjb2016 (Aug 31, 2002)

I work for Circuit City and I didn't come from the used car lot.  Actually, I came from Colgate University.   I needed the cash and didn't want a real job.  I'd say only about half the people at CC come from used car lots.  Most people are my age looking to make money (good money) and we ask if you need help or have any questions because we do work on commission.  The good salesmen won't try and talk you into something you don't want, but want to make sure you get something you can use.  The salesman hasn't done his job if you intend to do a lot of gaming or graphics stuff and you walk out of the store with a 1.2 GHz Celeron.  

Whatever, I've seen a lot of PC users coming in asking if we have Macs.  I tell them no and in fact tell them all about how great Macs are and send them to a local store down the road that deals with Macs.  I may not make any money off that customer, but at least I know my day wasn't spent selling for the darkside and not helping out the Mac community.


----------



## plastic (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sjb2016 _
> *I work for Circuit City and I didn't come from the used car lot.  Actually, I came from Colgate University.   I needed the cash and didn't want a real job.  I'd say only about half the people at CC come from used car lots.  Most people are my age looking to make money (good money) and we ask if you need help or have any questions because we do work on commission.  The good salesmen won't try and talk you into something you don't want, but want to make sure you get something you can use.  The salesman hasn't done his job if you intend to do a lot of gaming or graphics stuff and you walk out of the store with a 1.2 GHz Celeron.
> 
> Whatever, I've seen a lot of PC users coming in asking if we have Macs.  I tell them no and in fact tell them all about how great Macs are and send them to a local store down the road that deals with Macs.  I may not make any money off that customer, but at least I know my day wasn't spent selling for the darkside and not helping out the Mac community. *



*SALUTE* from Ronald MACintosh... the joker around here... 

"Wanna McDual?"


----------



## hazmat (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidbrit2 _
> *Gateway is completely void of any innovation, and their latest advertisement has guaranteed that I'll never recommend their products. They've resorted to pathetic mudslinging now. At first it was just annoying when they copied everything Apple did (remember that crappy all-in-one Gateway that tried to imitate the iMac?) But now they look plain idiotic. *



Might I remind you of Apple's Switch campaign? ;-)


----------



## davidbrit2 (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, winning customers is one thing, but Gateway is just being childish about it.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by davidbrit2 _
> *Well, winning customers is one thing, but Gateway is just being childish about it. *



I think the Switch campaign shows a severe lack of integrity.  "I used to think it was my fault that Windows didn't work."  It IS your fault because you're a fookin' moron!


----------



## plastic (Sep 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> It IS your fault because you're a fookin' moron!  *



Sad but true - Metallica...

ha ha ha... hazmat, you are right about this one. Even I cannot defend my favourite fruit company for being lame.


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 6, 2002)

Thought everyone would get a kick outta this too:
<img src=http://www.twdl18261.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/faircomp.jpg>


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 6, 2002)

Dude... It is not a person fault if they can not get Windows to work right.  Microsoft has positioned themselves as a solution for "personal computing"; then they had better be a solution and not a hassle.  


My parents have nothing but problems with Windows (and or) their computers... I walk them through the fixes on the phone, but how is that their fault.....?  Bad engineering and an unusable interface is not the fault of my parents.  I don't think Windows is devoid of it's good qualities, but it a very LARGE burden for the common user.

Matthew


----------



## hazmat (Sep 6, 2002)

Then there is no good OS yet for the common user.  I hear the same thing from Mac users.  As an experienced computer person, I can get any OS to sing, and on much slower hardware than the average user.  Why is it that Win2k flies on my P3-500, where whatever MS OS runs like crap on others' much faster PCs?  Same for Macs.  A friend who knows crap about computers got an iLamp and said that where she thought it would be the easiest thing to use it has been a pain.


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 6, 2002)

I am not talking about speed of an OS.... I am talking about how intuitive it is to use.  And there is a huge difference between OS X and Windows.  My mother can not even get a new computer with Windows XP because she tried to use it and it confused her (bless her little non-tech heart) on the other hand she had no very little problem with my mac (which until I bought it she had never even seen a mac).  I think that says a lot about usability.

Matthew


----------



## plastic (Sep 6, 2002)

Creative design from the Gateway counterpart! Their computer DOES look like a robotic turkey!


----------



## Zeigan (Sep 7, 2002)

What do you want to bet that the gateway commercial was rendered with a mac..


----------



## plastic (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zeigan _
> *What do you want to bet that the gateway commercial was rendered with a mac..   *



Ha ha ha...


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 7, 2002)

the picture doesn't work


----------



## plastic (Sep 8, 2002)

What do you mean, does not work?


----------



## Boeing777 (Sep 8, 2002)

I use to have some genuine respect for Gateway but their latest attack on Apple made me want to throw up. One word for Gateway, "Are you trying to re-invent the wheel?" - Second, your new gadget look like anything but an iMac, and quite honestly, even if I was given your piece of hardware, I'd probably refuse it cause it simply doesn't run OSX.

So, why don't you try to be creative and do things on your own. It's most degrading for a company to try to copy an existing product and then make fun of it.

Cheers


----------



## polyex98 (Sep 8, 2002)

Why would Gateway even want to try and steal customers from Apple who only has around 5% of the martket?


----------



## chevy (Sep 8, 2002)

Gateway doesn't want to steal customers from Apple, it wants to use its name...


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 8, 2002)

Everyone misunderstands that Gateway is trying to steal Apple's customers with this attack when really all they are trying to do is keep their current customers from switching. They're scared, real scared, that's why they are putting out this sh*t, no other reason. Go Apple!


----------



## Boeing777 (Sep 8, 2002)

Did you guys see when the "gateway" - excuse my french - animation of their gadget jumping over those four serene and confident iMac as if a "twerpy" kid was trying to attract their attention in vain. - The flexibility of that "thing" is only imaginary and thanks to a rendered job possibly made by a mac.

I knew that that cow was mad... I knew it. - What are they waiting to put her to sleep???   

Peace with some Trance and a good DJ


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *the picture doesn't work  *



I'm not seeing anything either in the original post.  At first I thought it to be a simple Moz fluke, but when I tried IE, it showed a broken image link icon.


----------

